# 11 months old today



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

This coat is causing me to fear the coming of Spring.

Baron:









This is one of my favorite Baron pics from last Spring:


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

Seriously??  WOW! 
And soooo much fur! And he grew so much darker! How much does Baron weight? Is he big generally, or just hairy?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a gorgeous cat Baron is. You will have serious hair bunnies come this spring. How often is a cat like Baron groomed?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

GhostTown said:


> This coat is causing me to fear the coming of Spring.
> 
> Baron:
> 
> ...


How dare you post these pictures without some kind of warning?! Don't you know I have a bad heart?!!! :lol:

Baron is just gorgeous and I melted when I saw the baby picture of him. I can't believe that's the same cat.:luv:luv:luv:luv:luv:luv:luv:luv


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

It IS hard to believe he's the same cat. I love him to tears. He's been a fun one to watch develop personality wise.

He is a big kid. We're not exactly sure of his weight right now, but I'm guessing he's right around 13 pounds. Shorter, very solid, and built like a bull. Especially compared to his older brother. However, his huge coat in the pic above does make him look even larger than he is.

I groom both he and Truman often. No less than twice a week. But right now Baron has been getting it a bit more. I keep a greyhound comb laying around because Baron's ruff is so big that he had troubles cleaning it, so I help out once or twice a day with a quick comb out. Truman had this same problem last year when going through his first full winter coat.


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

What a coat! He's grown into such a handsome, FLUFFY boy!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

From a cute ball of fur to a regal looking adult kitty! Well, you might find some serious fur floating in the air come spring, but what a gorgeous coat. Well worth the floating fur.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Side by side......... these coats are gonna bury me in a couple months.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a doll! He's a real heart throb isn't he? I had a Persian that needed daily brushing or he would mat right up, so consider yourself lucky with twice a week!!!


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

This may be a stupid question but is he a himi or a Birman? Either way they are gorgeous! Do they mat much? My Persian tangles right up around his belly area.
Interested in what kind of comb or brush you use?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, that's one fluffy cat! I'm guessing you'll need to brush him daily come spring.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Luvmyfurbabies said:


> This may be a stupid question but is he a himi or a Birman? Either way they are gorgeous! Do they mat much? My Persian tangles right up around his belly area.
> Interested in what kind of comb or brush you use?



This happens a lot, but the photos above are actually two different cats. Half brothers (same Sir), and they look a good bit a like. The youngest almost a year now, and the oldest is two and half.











They are both Ragdolls, and I don't NEED to brush them at all. Neither of them mat at all. They do shed, however, so I groom them often.

I use a Zoom Groom and a greyhound brush.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow what beautiful boys! Hopefully they don't shed too much in the spring  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I should have said Zoom Groom to remove large amounts of hair, then grey hound *comb* to finish.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow I can't believe how big he has gotten... And hahahaha his coat is identical to Sasha's now. I'm already finding random white fluffy tumble weeds on the carpet and its only January :s


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't stop myself from sharing these two pics. This is the best place to stick them.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

He is such a pretty cat. I can't get over the hair. Oh my!


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

Such a cute face  awww


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

GhostTown said:


> I can't stop myself from sharing these two pics. This is the best place to stick them.


that's it...i'm dead. the eyes did it.


----------

